#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Duvida Sobre AS bloco de IPs

## moshe

Bom dia pessoal
Estou tentando tirar o AS, já enviei o primeiro bloco de notas e recebi um feedback do registro BR
Disseram que o item 14 está incompleto. Esse item pede um resumo da topologia, arquitetura de roteamento de sub-redes.

No primeiro questionário eu respondi esse item da seguinte forma: 

Recebemos os links das operadoras em Ceilândia, onde contamos com um centro de roteamento. Os links são distribuídos via cabo/fibra para os clientes. A maioria dos clientes recebem por uma rede privada /24, no entanto os que necessitam de IP público(DVR) e direcionados a ele um IP publico (/29) roteado a nos pela operadora.

A resposta do registo BR foi a seguinte:

O campo 14 está incompleto. Favor enviar um resumo da topologia da rede, da arquitetura de roteamento e do plano de endereçamento
realizado para os blocos IPv4 /22 e IPv6 /32 solicitados.

Alguém que já tenha tirado o AS tem alguma ideia de como responder esse item.

----------


## traxx3

Manda seu whatsapp amigo. Tambem sou de Brasilia e estou tirando meu AS, que a gente se ajuda.

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia pessoal
> Estou tentando tirar o AS, já enviei o primeiro bloco de notas e recebi um feedback do registro BR
> Disseram que o item 14 está incompleto. Esse item pede um resumo da topologia, arquitetura de roteamento de sub-redes.
> 
> No primeiro questionário eu respondi esse item da seguinte forma: 
> 
> Recebemos os links das operadoras em Ceilândia, onde contamos com um centro de roteamento. Os links são distribuídos via cabo/fibra para os clientes. A maioria dos clientes recebem por uma rede privada /24, no entanto os que necessitam de IP público(DVR) e direcionados a ele um IP publico (/29) roteado a nos pela operadora.
> 
> A resposta do registo BR foi a seguinte:
> ...


não eles querem saber como é a sua topologia de rede atual e como vc vai usar os endereços na rede como vai distribuir 


e isto não é nada vai se preparando vai vim muito mais perguntas 
mando uns 3 pedido por semana pra eles pra eles direto ta bem complicado 

a resposta é mais ou menos assim 
Recebemos de ambas operadora que é ligado em uma caixa modelo tal onde faz o roteamento para os concentradores via ospf etc
vamos adotar o seguinte plano 
1 bloco /25 para sistema e interligação de backbone
1 bloco /24 para cliente corporativo /30 
1 bloco /24 para cliente residencial /32 via pppoe 
1 bloco / 24 para cgnat 


mais ou menos assim 

e ai aguente o resto das perguntas 
esta demorando uns 40 dias para tirar o ASN

----------


## moshe

Obrigado amigo,
É um texto bastante claro e foi de grande ajuda
Vou enviar nesses modelo, e posto aqui o resultado

Grato

----------


## JulianoVB

Olá! faz 4 semanas que estou enviando informações pro registro.br

pediram a topologia
pedirem um diagrama
pediram fotos dos materiais de divulgação
pediram fotos das instalações da empresa
pediram copia dos contratos de link
como a rede esta em duas cidades pediram o projeto de interligação,
e agora pra finalizar acabaram de pedir a nota fiscal de todos os equipamentos que compõe o diagrama enviado, inclusive OLTs /onu!

detalhe... a maior parte das coisas foram compradas de segunda mão e não possuem notas fiscais.... pensa num problemão

----------


## Bruno

> Olá! faz 4 semanas que estou enviando informações pro registro.br
> 
> pediram a topologia
> pedirem um diagrama
> pediram fotos dos materiais de divulgação
> pediram fotos das instalações da empresa
> pediram copia dos contratos de link
> como a rede esta em duas cidades pediram o projeto de interligação,
> e agora pra finalizar acabaram de pedir a nota fiscal de todos os equipamentos que compõe o diagrama enviado, inclusive OLTs /onu!
> ...


não te pediram foto da faixada da empresa kkkkk
a falta de nota fiscal é complicado mais da pra dar um jeito

----------


## JulianoVB

> não te pediram foto da faixada da empresa kkkkk
> a falta de nota fiscal é complicado mais da pra dar um jeito


Sim, pediram fotos da fachada.

já o problema da nota não é tão simples assim...kkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Sim, pediram fotos da fachada.
> 
> já o problema da nota não é tão simples assim...kkkk


mais consegue eu consigo pro meus clientes da trabalho mais da

----------

